# My dog won't stop going Potty in Kennel



## annabellesmom (Nov 12, 2008)

My dog is 8 mos old, and always pees and poops in her kennel it doesn't matter how long I leave her in there! Even if only for an hour!! I don't know much about training a dog and this is not the only issue I am having but I plan on getting her trained by a professional when we get our taxes back but I need to get some help for this and her chewing to get us through until we get professional help. Any suggestions?


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

My dog is 6 months and I have the issue of her peeing in the Kennel when we leave. Highly irritating as the bedding is getting worn. One thing I havnt done yet but will be soon is to wash her bedding in the pet enzyme stuff to get rid of the lingering smell. I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Kindred (Nov 9, 2008)

How big is her crate? If she has too much room than she will pee/ poo in it. A crate should only give the dog enough room to stand up and turn around, that's it. Dogs in general do not like to lie in a mess. Clean the crate out thoroughly with a good cleaner to get rid of the scent. Also try taking her outside to go to the bathroom before you put her in the kennel.
The only other thing I can think of is anxiety. How is she normally? How did you start crate training? Crate training is a slow process especially if the dog already has anxiety, assuming she does. So if you just started putting her in it out of the blue its probably stress. Usually with crate training you would start by leaving the door open, then with toys/ treat, then for a few minutes during the day close it, and eventually once they go in there by themselves, you can shut it for a few hours day/ night, but its takes time to help them adjust to it. And "if" she is anxious dog you should NEVER force her to go in her crate. It has to be gradual thing or it will stress her out even more. 
Anyway, that's about all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

My dogs crate is only small enough for her to get in and turn around. its one of those big wire crates with a removable divider. its divided in two... one dog for each side.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Here's an article about this - http://dogstaracademy.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/crate-soilin/#more-16


----------



## annabellesmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Her Kennel is actually almost too small. I am going to have to buy her a new one soon cause she can barely lay down and turn around in this one. It is theone we got for our blue heeler and she is quickly growing out of it. I don't want to spend the money to get her a new one though if she is just going to pee and poo in it! So I am not sure what to do. She is a big scaredy chicken dog if that counts as axious. She is afraid of everything from the trash can to parked cars. Taking her on walks is a nightmare cause she is afraid of everything. It is getting better and better with time though she is getting use to everything. She has been in a kennel @ night from day one and she has peed in it from day one. During the day we just let her stay in the backyard with our other dog if we aren't home. we tried kenneling her during the day too but that just meant 2 baths a day instead of one so we just went with the yard since we are never gone for very long. I am primarily a stay at home mom so I am home most of the time it is just at night that we need to kennel her to keep her from chewing things up and going potty in the house. We use to just leave her outside @ night too but it is just getting too cold so I really need to figure something else out. I feel bad leaving her out in the cold but I am tired of cleaning up pee and poo every morning too!


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe your dog would benefit from being on a schedule. It will not be an overnight fix, it does require some patience. It sounds like your dog is very confused about what you are expecting from her. Also, bladder control is not something that magically happens. It takes time to strengthen the bladder muscles so that she can hold it for gradually increasing amounts of time. Of course, you want this problem fixed ASAP, but consistent training will take more than a day or two since your dog is now 8 mos old and has some bad habits. Did your dog come from a pet store, shelter, or breeder?


----------



## annabellesmom (Nov 12, 2008)

poofywoof said:


> Maybe your dog would benefit from being on a schedule. It will not be an overnight fix, it does require some patience. It sounds like your dog is very confused about what you are expecting from her. Also, bladder control is not something that magically happens. It takes time to strengthen the bladder muscles so that she can hold it for gradually increasing amounts of time. Of course, you want this problem fixed ASAP, but consistent training will take more than a day or two since your dog is now 8 mos old and has some bad habits. Did your dog come from a pet store, shelter, or breeder?


We got her from a breeder. What sort of schedule is best? I am willing to take any advice anyone has to offer here! I love my dog dearly and don't want to have to get rid of her but the chewing and the peeing everywhere has got to stop or she will have to go! Please help me here I am willing to try anything.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

If she's been peeing and pooping in her day since day one, crate training won't work. It has become her toilet. Since you are are home all day there is hope. Keep her with you at all times, when she looks like she has to go take her out immediately and give her a high value treat. Do this all day everyday and you should see improvements in a few weeks.


----------



## Kindred (Nov 9, 2008)

I think if you have no option but to have her in a crate or confined space, because of destructive tendencies then you should buy a new crate that fits her better and start from scratch with crate training or you can try puppy proofing a bathroom or laundry room. Either way she will have to be used to being confined at nights. The only thing you can do to help her is make it a safe and positive place to be. Never forced her in her crate or put her in her crate as punishment! It will erase any good experiences she has had in it. 
I love using special treats like bones from the butcher shop, because Myla knows that she is going to continue to get that treat everytime she is in her crate or my room. I made its so she knows crate = yummy bone or sleeping in my bedroom =yummy bone. I do not give her a bone unless its in one of these places. She gets her cookies for doing good things or verbal praise when she isn't in one of these two places.

Also I found a very helpful link that talks about crate training and other very useful information involving a crate:

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html


Edit- I wanted to ask, how is she during the day with going to the bathroom?


----------



## annabellesmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Kindred said:


> I think if you have no option but to have her in a crate or confined space, because of destructive tendencies then you should buy a new crate that fits her better and start from scratch with crate training or you can try puppy proofing a bathroom or laundry room. Either way she will have to be used to being confined at nights. The only thing you can do to help her is make it a safe and positive place to be. Never forced her in her crate or put her in her crate as punishment! It will erase any good experiences she has had in it.
> I love using special treats like bones from the butcher shop, because Myla knows that she is going to continue to get that treat everytime she is in her crate or my room. I made its so she knows crate = yummy bone or sleeping in my bedroom =yummy bone. I do not give her a bone unless its in one of these places. She gets her cookies for doing good things or verbal praise when she isn't in one of these two places.
> 
> Also I found a very helpful link that talks about crate training and other very useful information involving a crate:
> ...



She is outside during the day. We live in a rental and the rule is outside dogs only. She doesn't get to come in except @ night. I don't want to put her ina bathroom and we don't have a laundry room. She is already chewing on some of the siding which I am going to have to replace I don't want to have to replace bathroom cabinets, too. I have bought her all sorts of chew toys to keep her busy, she has Cracker to play with outside and I do my best to walk her as much as possible and me and my kids go out and play with her every day. But she still chews. The chewing is a whole nother issue though. If I can getting the peeing and pooing under control then I will have more time to deal with the chewing. I just don't have time to do anything besides take care of my 6 kids and clean up her messes.


----------

